# My budgies mated — now what??



## Kathleen74

Hi all!
So I walked in on my two budgies , Gigi and Pinù, making sweet birdie love the other day. They’ve mated briefly in the past, but nothing ever came of it (no eggs, no babies). But this time they were mating rather… intensely. Does this mean Gigi will lay eggs? Should I provide her with a nest box? I’m new to bird-keeping and I've never raised or bred any, so I’m nervous about providing the right conditions… Is it very complicated to welcome baby budgies into the world? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## srirachaseahawk

No nest box.
You don't want to do anything to encourage more mating. 
There are some good stickies on this in the form that you can review, but it may even behoove you to split them up for a few days while you make some other adjustments to their cage.


----------



## Kathleen74

Thank you, I’ve taken a look at some of the other threads on breeding and I’m definitely not knowledgeable enough to host new baby budgies. I’ll decrease the daylight hours and change up their environment, and needless to say no nest box — and hopefully they will do the trick 🤞


----------



## srirachaseahawk

If she does lay eggs, you need to remove them as soon as possible. Eggs aren't viable until they are incubated for a couple of days, so the sooner you get to them; the better.

For the next week or so, check all of the nooks and crannies in the cage a couple of times a day, just to make sure that she isn't hiding them somewhere.


----------



## FaeryBee

*You need to do everything necessary to discourage mating.*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously. 
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
As they have been mating recently, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.

As Spicy Seahawk indicated, if the female does lay an egg, dispose of it immediately.*


----------



## srirachaseahawk

FaeryBee said:


> *As Spicy Seahawk indicated...*


So this is never going away I see...


----------



## FaeryBee

srirachaseahawk said:


> So this is never going away I see...


*So much easier to spell than your actual user ID! LOL*


----------



## Kathleen74

Very helpful! Thank you Faery Bee,., and Spicy Seahorse


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Kathleen74 said:


> and Spicy Seahorse


🤣


----------

